# Adding additional driver issue



## Ice_queen

Hello,

I am having an issue with my M3. I accidentally removed my partner as an additional driver and their access to the car when I was in my account. Now when I try adding him again I get an error message saying “there’s an issue adding the information” and doesn’t allow me to save the info and add him ad an additional driver for the car and won’t give him access to the app. Can you not delete and then re add the same person or is there another way to do it? Thank you.


----------



## shareef777

My guess is that the backend system hasn’t completely purged their access. Did you retry after a few hours or the next day?

If still an issue try adding another user/email, delete them, then try to re-add the previous one.


----------



## Bigriver

Ice_queen said:


> Can you not delete and then re add the same person or is there another way to do it?


Another way to do it is for him to login to the app with your account. Multiple devices can be logged in to the same account at the same time. Of course that can be a personal thing, whether you want to give a non-owner equal control. But someone using an authorized account has almost all the same info available as the owner…. An authorized user can't make upgrade purchases tho.


----------



## Ice_queen

shareef777 said:


> My guess is that the backend system hasn't completely purged their access. Did you retry after a few hours or the next day?
> 
> If still an issue try adding another user/email, delete them, then try to re-add the previous one.


I did retry after a few days multiple times and then also added a different profile for someone else temporarily then tried to re add the one I wanted, neither option worked but thanks.


----------



## Ice_queen

Bigriver said:


> Another way to do it is for him to login to the app with your account. Multiple devices can be logged in to the same account at the same time. Of course that can be a personal thing, whether you want to give a non-owner equal control. But someone using an authorized account has almost all the same info available as the owner…. An authorized user can't make upgrade purchases tho.


Yeah think this might be the only option as nothing else seems to work. Or do you happen to know of a technical support number for tesla or something I can call for assistance? Can't seem to find a number anywhere and the online submission for questions doesn't have my issue as an option


----------



## Bigriver

@Ice_queen the best thing I know is to try a chat, available only during business hours and via the online account, not the app. I haven't done it in a while, but the chat option shows up somewhere in the lower left corner.


----------



## Ice_queen

Bigriver said:


> @Ice_queen the best thing I know is to try a chat, available only during business hours and via the online account, not the app. I haven't done it in a while, but the chat option shows up somewhere in the lower left corner.


I'll try that, thanks for your help! Appreciate it


----------

